# Kubota diesel oil overflow



## RTMINC (May 13, 2011)

I own a B8200 Kubota tractor (3 cyl 16hp diesel, I think). When I start it the exhaust is white for 30+ seconds and after several minutes spurts of oil start coming out of the oil drain tube. If I run it for 5 minutes longer white smoke or steam also comes out of the overflow tube. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Mate can you tell me how long you have had this problem and have you recently topped up the oil? And any other fluids.
Cheers


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Have you check oil dip stick for signs of coolant...lets hope head gaskets acting up.

Not sure if B8200 Rad. cap also acts as thermostat..if so maybe time for new cap.


----------



## RTMINC (May 13, 2011)

farmertim said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. Mate can you tell me how long you have had this problem and have you recently topped up the oil? And any other fluids.
> Cheers


Thanks for the welcome Tim.

Started seeing oil on the snow in February as I was clearing the driveway. Less than an hour on the hourmeter since I noticed it. And yes, I have made sure the oil was topped.


----------



## RTMINC (May 13, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Have you check oil dip stick for signs of coolant...lets hope head gaskets acting up.
> 
> Not sure if B8200 Rad. cap also acts as thermostat..if so maybe time for new cap.


Did not see any signs of coolant on dip stick. Rather than a head gasket, I wonder if I have a problem with the rings or cylinder walls. I am no mechanic but could oil be blowing around a bad ring?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I was just wondering if there was maybe a bit too much oil which can cause seals to blow. It seems to me to be more of a head problem, smoke when you start is a symptom of oil collecting where it can get to be burnt. Oil spurting says pressure where it shouldn't be and steam says water getting into the combustion chamber. Which says head gasket to me. Is there a local Kubota service guy you could call?


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Its possible its the hydraulic pump seal blown. I had this happen on a ih 244 Check your hyd fluid level


----------

